# Celebrating my first big failure......



## voyager (Aug 17, 2010)

It stains every aspect of one's life.
Like menstrual blood - it is respected and loathed simultaneously...
It  transformed one from a girl into a woman.Bright red from the murdered  corpse of life.-
Ugly stench of the failure that lingers on throughout the  mind....
It stains one's life time and again - everyday.....
Every single day...
Where do i get this blemished cloth of life washed from?
Is God promising a better future or preparing one for something worse?


----------



## BitofanInkling (Aug 21, 2010)

I... don't get it. Sorry.


----------



## TheGreySentinel (Aug 23, 2010)

It would've been better if you had used proper capitalization. Beyond that, I don't understand it and it seems to be rather cliche angst poetry. I'm sorry if you were going for something deeper but I can't really see much. 

Of course, this is just one person's opinion - take it for what it's worth.


----------



## InSickHealth (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, but I would ask you to post in the correct forum. This does not belong in non-fiction. I would be more than happy to comment on it in the right place.


----------

